# Has anyone ever ordered from rossman apiaries



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello

I have been looking for a new source to buy package bees and i found that rossman has the best prices so far. Their 3lb. packages are selling for $60.00 plus shipping or Ups which i think is not to bad but has anyone evered ordered from them and how did thier bees do just trying to get some info before ordering from them.


Tom


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I bought from them two years ago with no problems at all.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Fred raises some very nice italian's, I have a couple in my hives.


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

Miller Bee Supply sells their packages for 60$ but you have to pick them up. Could be a long drive for some.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

I've used them for years...love his queens....never had a problem. If an order takes more than a few days , I've always gotten a phone call.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Another beekeeper down the road from me orders packages from them every year, drives down with a truck and trailer to bring home his 400+ packages home, and then sells off the excess bees he doesn't need.

He raves about their packages. And, he's been using them for, I think he said the past 5 years? (Maybe longer.)

DS


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent bees!


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

I have ordered bees and equipment from Rossman. Always a pleasure to do business with them.


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

You wont go wrong doing business with fred Rossman, equipment or bees.


----------



## TonyW (May 3, 2006)

My first package was from Rossman and I have bought several more plus several queens. All have been healthy and grew into good colonies. I have them shipped to Southern Ohio with no problems. I recommend them.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your information it means alot to me to know there are good people like you all here when i need help.


Tom


----------



## Tobikiri (May 17, 2005)

I ordered from Rossman this past Spring when my original colonies didn't make it through the winter.
Two 3# packages. They arrived looking well. Installation went great.
One week later, one colony was completely dead. Submitted bees to the Bee Lab and the diagnosis was Nosema.
I emailed Mr. Rossman with the news. Called to leave a message several days later after no response. Then he (eventually) got back to me. He agreed with me that because the colony was wiped out so quickly that the nosema couldn't have come from my equipment.
He sent out a replacement package immediately and despite their late start, seem to be handling the winter just fine.

Turns out the delay of his response was due to a miscommunication between he and his wife. Completely understandable, given the amount of people they deal with around that time of year.

I would order from them again.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've ordered from them...and been very pleased. Problem for me is that they are too far away from me and shipping costs are a problem. Fortunately I have a Dadant within 30 miles of me...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sounds like a good question for the Consumer Report forum.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210289

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208154


----------

